# WV hard maple & cherry, from Dad's sawmill



## bogydave (Dec 5, 2009)

Workbench


----------



## gzecc (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, how long did that take to build. Whats it cost?


----------



## bogydave (Dec 5, 2009)

2 winters ago, full winter project. Cost: glue & vice hardware.
Made router table & added cabinets/drawers last winter.
 shipping, Shipped wood from WV 14-15 yrs ago, May dad had a saw mill so wood was free (we cut it together).


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 5, 2009)

That work of art nowadays.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 5, 2009)

You don't actully work on that bench do you? Very nice!


----------



## njtomatoguy (Dec 5, 2009)

That is true craftsmanship.


----------



## johnn (Dec 5, 2009)

Not the Average Wood Workers project Very,Very NICE


----------



## MainePellethead (Dec 5, 2009)

Very   nice....not to mention   the memories....


----------



## bogydave (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks all
I've been thinking of getting a small plaque with a little history:  "In memory of Dad with date, wood from etc & inlay it on it somewhere"

I use it. Dad would kick my arse if I called it a work bench & just looked at it. It now all dinged & scratched. Well used. As it should be.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 5, 2009)

sweet! truely a work of art


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 7, 2009)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Thanks all
> I've been thinking of getting a small plaque with a little history:  "In memory of Dad with date, wood from etc & inlay it on it somewhere"
> 
> I use it. Dad would kick my arse if I called it a work bench & just looked at it. It now all dinged & scratched. Well used. As it should be.



Get that plaque made, or make one he would be proud of. 
A piece of family pride!


----------



## bogydave (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Jt

Valhalla: you're right
 a plaque is in this winter projects plan.


----------



## Gunks (Dec 10, 2009)

That's one gorgeous bench.  I won't  work on it.  Too nice to scratch it up.


----------



## Jags (Dec 10, 2009)

That is total SWEET!  USE IT! Your dad would be proud.

I got tons of old stuff at the house (it was the original family farm).  My ancestors were practical, hard working farm folks.  If it didn't serve a purpose, they didn't need it.  I still use much of the same equipment that they did.  It has sentimental value to a degree, but it serves a purpose as well.  Much of it would be considered "antique", but I ain't a collector. I'm a user of old stuff. ;-)


----------



## d.n.f. (Dec 10, 2009)

That is some fine work there.
Really nice piece.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow . . . until today for some reason I couldn't see the pics (happens frequently here for some reason . . . maybe due to our server here at work perhaps?) . . . very nice!


----------



## bogydave (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, 
Feels good to get compliments from other craftsmen. 

Here is a link to the building, if you want to check out the build. This site almost phased out, not used much, 
but pictures of the build are still there  3rd post down on this thread has all the links to the various stages of the build (Don, the moderator's post)
http://www.woodworkingbuzz.com/forums/showthread.php?t=597


----------



## hdm2002 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great looking work bench!


----------

